# Crossbow Recommendations?



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

I've hunted with a compound bow off and on for 12 or so years but am thinking about buying a crossbow. Does anybody have a recommendation for a crossbow package under $500? I've heard of some brands but just don't have a clue about quality, speed, noise, range, etc....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Barnett has been in the bus. forever, just sayin


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have hunted with crossbows and there are some that are excellent. Here is my take with my experience.

*TEN POINT*
Pros: Best quaility, extremely accurate & reliable, awesome technology, great customer service, good arrow speeds (285 to 343 fps), trigger weight is awesome (2-3.5 lb pull)

Cons: Most expensive (up to $2500 for their top bows and the low ends start @ $400) for the new wickedridge line, which I heard is awesome for the price.

*Excalibur*
Pros: top quaility and very accurate & realiable, light weight, recurve design is flawless, customer service is very good, good arrow speeds (285 to 350 fps), trigger weight is awesome (3-4 lb pull)

Cons; b/c they are recurves, they are much wider, high prices. (basic starts at $500 and goes up to slightly over $1000)

*Parker*
Pros: great quaility for the price, very accurate, life time warranty, great customer service, good arrow speeds (285 to 350 fps), good price ranges ($350 to $700), trigger weight is very good (4-5 lb pull)

Cons: I personally don't like that you can only use the notched arrows. Other than that, they are probably the best buy for the money of all crossbows for what you get.

*Horton*
Pros: Quaility fair to good, accuracy OK, good arrow speeds (260 to 350 fps), good price ranges ($300 to $700)

Cons: Heavy IMO, trigger weight is average (5-6 lb pull)

*Barnett:*
Pros: Very fast arrow speeds (260 to 375 fps), most of their bows start out at 320 to 345 fps, great price ranges ($250 to $675)

Cons: Quaility sometimes fails (personal experience 2x), accuracy is OK, trigger is average (5-6 lb pull)

Now there are a few other manufactures out there like Crossman (new), PSE, X-Force, Darton (another high end) and a few others that I didn't mention. I don't have a lot of experience with them.

IMHO, if you want to spend no more than $500 and get a great quaility crossbow that is very accurate, has a lifetime warranty, get a Parker Buck Buster 150 for $400 to $500 range, depending on the scope you get. Also the new Parker Enforcer looks like a great buy @ $350 to $450 range. Both of these shoot slightly over 300fps, which is right on the money for speed.

Go to www.crossbownation.com for more education.


----------



## Franklin (Oct 7, 2005)

good post ATC, I agree with everthing except the Horton trigger. The Vision and TRT have a great xbow trigger, much better than my Tornado and better than my Tenpoint. Can't said on their starter bows.
In your $500 dollar for a package, I think the Wicked Ridge and Parker Enforcer or buck buster are your best bet. For a little more the Excalibur Axiom package is right at $550. Used is good too.


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

What about range? I've seen a few that advertise range out to 60 yards but do they have enough energy to penetrate an animal? 

Also, I've only shot one crossbow in an indoor archery range and it seemed loud. Might have been the cramped quarters but I have always felt a quiet bow is better than a faster bow......to some degree!


----------



## Franklin (Oct 7, 2005)

Target practice and a rest 60 yds+++ it's all in fun. Kentucky windage. For an animal 40 yds and then if only a relaxed animal. I'd feel better at 30 yds. I don't believe the the crossbow entends your range over a compound. Offhand I can shoot my compound better than my crossbow.
They are all louder than today compounds, the Horton Vision is the quietest crossbow I've shot, more on line with the compounds in the 80's.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have a rule of thumb for me personally and that is 30 yards or less. Mostly b/c I have hand trimers and my hands shake too much. But, during practice, I am dead on at 40 yards. I have shot some practice shots @ 50 yards, but would never take a chance on wounding an animal. I have see a couple of videos (youtube) where they shot and killed a deer @ 50-60 yards, but those guys were practicing everyday. 

For me, 30 yards or less is what I feel comfortable with.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got a Wicked Ridge, it is made by Ten Point. I think 40 yards is doable, but
I'll likely keep my shots <30. The trigger pull is good and accuracy is great.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Zereaux said:


> I've got a Wicked Ridge, it is made by Ten Point. I think 40 yards is doable, but
> I'll likely keep my shots <30. The trigger pull is good and accuracy is great.


I've heard nothing but good things about the new Wicked Ridge line, especially the Invader which retails for around $500.

Just looked at one at Gander Mountain yesterday and came away very impressed. Might just have to buy me a new toy next week...


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*x bows*

i am looking at getting a xbow in a few days..I can't decide on what brand..i went to precision archery and Donny recommended the horton vision. I shot it and the barnett Buck commander and there was no comparison. The horton shot smooth, quiet 335 ft. per sec and great trigger. The Barnett was heavier, 365 ft. per sec. and was alot louder than the horton..Going to be $200 difference for the horton..Any other thoughts on some xbows. Thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

pngndn said:


> i am looking at getting a xbow in a few days..I can't decide on what brand..i went to precision archery and Donny recommended the horton vision. I shot it and the barnett Buck commander and there was no comparison. The horton shot smooth, quiet 335 ft. per sec and great trigger. The Barnett was heavier, 365 ft. per sec. and was alot louder than the horton..Going to be $200 difference for the horton..Any other thoughts on some xbows. Thanks


Both crossbows are good, but since you shot them, you have already identified the differences. I have one barnett and had another that blew up on me. Now I know people who use them and don't have any problems. I wouldn't have a problem buying another, but I don't like the weight.

The horton is good, but I personally like the Horton TRT Ultra-Light Express. That is an awesome crossbow.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I also just purchased the Excalibur Axiom crossbow with the kit. It is totally awesome!!! Excalibur has been making crossbows for many many years and have won almost all the shooting accuracy competitions for the past 25+ years. They are extremely accurate, extremely light weight (mine is 6.0 lbs), and construction is flawless.

They have no moving parts so you don't have to worry about it losing accuracy and if you need to change a string in the field, you can do it in 5 minutes. Now the only down side is being a recurve style crossbow makes it wider at the bow. If you shoot in a extremely tight area, it "might" be a problem, but I haven't heard of any.

The Ten Point Wicked Ridge has had some great reviews. The trigger is suppose to be very good and it is suppose to be very light and accurate. If I got one, it would be the Invader b/c for $100 more than the Warrior, you get the cocking device and speed from 285 fps to 305 fps.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> The Ten Point Wicked Ridge has had some great reviews. The trigger is suppose to be very good and it is suppose to be very light and accurate. If I got one, it would be the Invader b/c for $100 more than the Warrior, you get the cocking device and speed from 285 fps to 305 fps.


Just got in my Invader earlier this week and I've been practicing with it the past few days and loving it. The trigger is indeed good and is very similar to that of the higher priced Ten Point's. It is also about the same weight as most crossbows I've shot at around 7 pounds and feels great. As you mentioned, the Invader is a better bargain than the Warrior considering what you get for only $100 more.

The only complaint I would have is the scope - it is a Multi-Dot Scope with zero magnification and no crosshairs. It's alright, but I might consider picking up a higher quality scope somewhere down the line.

All in all you'd be hard pressed to find a better value-priced crossbow on the market.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*x bows*

i got a horton vision....It is a really good bow...fast and quiet...I went yesterday and didn't see anything...Buddy used my bow tonight and stuck a big one...said the fletching was almost pushed inside the pig.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I shot one for the first time yesterday and I am not real impressed with the Ten Point. I guess that I am just a little old fashion, I will just stick with my traditional bows, but my son does not shot bows but he is interested in the crossbows so I borrowed my sisters for this weekend. 
One thing you must remember to do when you shot is "KEEP YOUR THUMB DOWN" I learned the hard way


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

NitroNX898 said:


> I shot one for the first time yesterday and I am not real impressed with the Ten Point. I guess that I am just a little old fashion, I will just stick with my traditional bows, but my son does not shot bows but he is interested in the crossbows so I borrowed my sisters for this weekend.
> One thing you must remember to do when you shot is "KEEP YOUR THUMB DOWN" I learned the hard way


Interesting that you weren't impressed with the Ten Point. What was the problem? Just wondering!!! Hope your thumb is Ok as a friend of mine took 1/2 of his off about 4 years ago.


----------

